# Schutzhund/IPO Demonstration Show



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Dad and I did a little demonstration with our Working GSD's at Nottingham County Show last weekend looking at what the German Shepherd can do and how it became one of the most popular working dogs in the world. It went down very well indeed!

Schutzhund in Action Show - YouTube


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Just seen this - vid is fantastic, would have loved to have seen the full version


----------



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

If you liked that you'll like these:

IPObservations Episode 1 The Elegance of IPO Dog Sport - YouTube

Schutzhund in Action Working Dog Show - YouTube


----------

